# 5. Rum-Tour in Mömlingen (nördl. Odw.)



## tyerax (13. August 2010)

Hallo Biker!

Am 22.Aug. findet zwischen Mömlingen und Hainstadt (Bay/Hessische Landesgrenze), anlässlich des "Grenzfestes" die 5.RUM (Rund Um Mömlingen) MTB-Tour statt!

Wir haben 30km (ca.800hm), und 60km (ca.1400hm) Strecken für Euch ausgeschildert.
Es gibt eine kleine Anmelde/Startgebühr (5), und zwei Verpflegungsstationen auf den Strecken!

Start ist morgens ab 8.30Uhr für die 60er und um 9.00Uhr für die 30er am Grenzfest. Mehr Infos auf www.mtb-moemlingen.de

Auf Euer Kommen freut sich der MTB Mömlingen e.V.


----------



## moemlu (14. August 2010)

bin ich leider schon weg

Aber ist sicher wieder ne klasse Strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tyerax (15. August 2010)

Sischer, Sischer 

Wie war Bullau?


----------



## tyerax (18. August 2010)

So ein Mist, wer hat denn da sein Teller nicht leer gegessen

unsere schönen extra angelegten Trails

see you!


----------



## opticyclist (21. August 2010)

tyerax schrieb:


> Sischer, Sischer
> 
> Wie war Bullau?


 

super ober affen geil


----------



## opticyclist (23. August 2010)

War gestern bei euch eine sehr schöne Veranstaltung , werde nächstes Jahr wieder kommen.
Kann man empfehlen


----------



## tyerax (24. August 2010)

Bilder der RUM-Tour sind online : www.mtb-mömlingen.de

Unter: Bildergalerie S.3



Bis nächstes Jahr


----------

